# how do you take your bunnies picture out doors?



## kathy5 (May 7, 2007)

is there a barrier that is just out of the way of the picture?

I see so many bun bun out doors &amp; wonder on how come they do not hop away

please explain

Kathy


----------



## Flashy (May 7, 2007)

Some people have totally rabbit proof gardens which allow the rabbit to run free.

When I take mine outside I tend to get into the run with them, andsometimes you can't see the run because maybe a toy is blocking it orsomething.

Some people know and trust their bunnies to just put them on the floor, but obviously this is risky.


----------



## Becknutt (May 7, 2007)

Our backyard is fenced, and we allow Floppy torun around when we are out there with him. We have fenced off theplants in the garden, that we don't want him to eat! In the front yard,or any unfenced area he is always in a harness with a leash.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 7, 2007)

Pebbles has the whole backyard toherself. Of course, the yard is fencedin, and bunny proofed. Anytime she isoutside, I am there with her. She never wanders toofar as she always comes running back.There is a few favorite spots that she likes to loungein, but if I walk away, she'll comerunning after me like a puppy.







Rainbows!


----------



## canela_2004 (May 7, 2007)

I currently take the base out of kahlua's cageto let her eat grass and have fun digging outside but this summer shewas have a nice run to play in when she's outside. My dad is going tobe build it for us.


----------

